# To paint or not to paint.



## 1stTimeDIY (Nov 30, 2013)

So I kind of want to paint the cabinets black and get stainless appliances. I'm not a fan of white and stainless it's just not dramatic enough for me.  If we don't paint I would most likely go with black appliances.    I really want to do some sort of a stone or earth tone backsplash at some point.   I'm just curious as to others opinions.


----------



## havasu (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd recommend changing the color on the walls before you do anything. White on white on white just looks drab. Add some color to the walls and a nice backsplash for a color pop, then sit back and decide if you want to paint the cabinets.


----------



## DFBonnett (Nov 30, 2013)

OP,
The biggest problem you encounter when painting cabinets is adhesion. It varies from difficult to nearly impossible and brushed or rolled on is rarely as even as the factory finish. I'm with havasu. Get creative and daring with the walls before you commit to the cabinets. The walls are easy to change. Once you start on the cabinets there is no going back.


----------



## havasu (Nov 30, 2013)

Also, the addition of some can lights in the ceiling as well as under cabinet lights would make a world of difference.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 30, 2013)

In order to have black cupboard you will need more light, you will want to plan that out carefully and do that work before painting and adding backsplash. What we see alot of now is dark lowers and light uppers.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=blac...14GIBQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1464&bih=794


----------



## havasu (Dec 1, 2013)

Those black and dark brown cabinets sure do look sharp!


----------



## cvf6231 (Oct 6, 2014)

I personally love white cabinets but agree with havasu that the problem is the all white with no contrast. I wouldn't even open that can of worms about repainting the cabinets. I know people do it all the time, but it is always going to be so much harder than you think. And painting them black will really make the space look closed up.

If it were my kitchen, I would leave the cabinets white, add a backsplash with some interest-- maybe a colored glass tile? And paint the walls a saturated neutral. I also would not do black appliances with white cabinets. Yes, you will get some contrast but not in a good way. Stainless and white is sophisticated and clean. 

Just my two cents.


----------

